# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs San Antonio Spurs (11.2.06)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas Mavericks (0-0) - San Antonio Spurs (0-0)
**Game Info:* 7:00 pm EST 
*Media: *TNT, 103.3FM

* 




































Devin Harris | Jason Terry | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | DeSagana Diop





































*J. Stackhouse | G. Buckner | A. Johnson | E. Dampier | A. Croshere

.VS.
* 




































**Tony Parker | Manu Ginobili | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Francisco Elson





































*M. Bonner | M. Finley | J. Butler | F. Oberto | R. Horry

*San Antonios main offseason moves*



Traded Rasho Nesterovic for Eric Williams
Signed Jackie Butler and Francisco Elson
*Dallas main offseason moves
*

Traded Marquis Daniels, Josh Powell and Darrell Armstrong for Austin Croshere and Anthony Johnson
Drafted Maurice Ager
Signed Devean George
*The Need to Knows
*

Tony Parker is questionable with a sore ankle
San Antonio have won all 9 of their season openers under Poppovich
Devean George and DJ MBenga are out for Dallas
This game could be a tiebreaker in the division race
San Antonio beat Dallas 100-79 in the preseason
*Analysis*
Both teams are looking to kick off their season with a win. The Spurs are looking for revenge on the Game 7 defeat due to Dirk Nowitzki's 3 point play and the Mavericks are looking to prove that it wasn't a fluke. Devin Harris' pace will be needed if Tony Parker is playing and Dallas needs to penetrate to get Duncan in foul trouble. Diop and Dampier will need to take turns effectively trying to guard Duncan as he torched us last playoffs. Nowitzki overcame Bowen and needs to keep it in his mind that he can score over Bruce. Dallas needs to use their depth at the 1-2-3 spot to overcome the Spurs, run them ragged during the 1st three quarters with our reserves and then turn it up in the fourth quarter, especially if Tony Parker is out.

*Prediction
*Dallas: 99
San Antonio: 94

​


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

gonna be the game of the week, prolly even month.. cant wait

this is one you record fellas


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice game thread Tersk :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhhh.... the long awaited game is finally upon us.

Just about 11 hours away!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, the line for this game started at Dallas-6, and some sportsbooks are showing the line to move to Dallas-4.5. 

Obviously, money's been going toward the Spurs...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*The Followill Report*
November,1 2006

Well the ship is about ready to come out of dry dock and the long voyage, at least hopefully long voyage, for the Mavs is about to begin. As has been drilled into my head by my broadcast pal Bob Ortegel, predictions are pretty much useless. As a matter of fact, I shut it down in that regard pretty much during last year’s playoff run. But I’m writing this thing to share some opinions so what the heck. Actually I’m sort of hedging the prediction I was quietly making in late September that Dallas would have the best regular season record in the league. I really felt the veteran depth Dallas added would propel to more than 60 wins and the best record but that was before the pre-season. And yes I know I shouldn’t draw many conclusions from the pre-season but who knows how this team may start because of all of the injuries and lack of on court time to develop chemistry and continuity in the exhibition season. Everything may be fine to start out the year but when you look at how tough the first five games are before the schedule hits an easier stretch it certainly isn’t out of the realm of possibility to hit a bump or two in the first week. Could that derail my prediction of best regular season record…who knows? Just keep an eye on it. For now, lets just talk regular season thoughts and then deal with the playoffs at the appropriate time.

Some thoughts on the Mavs for the year:

*Avery*- I think how he is handing the Finals loss is perfect. He doesn’t want them to forget about it. Yes it has to be put in the back of your mind when the ball goes up but he wants this team to use that pain and disappointment to drive them throughout the season. What he is teaching is definitely hitting home because the players talk about it now in the terms of “their vision” not “Avery’s vision”. His biggest challenge – finding a way to use all of the talent on this team, particularly the crowded backcourt.

*Dirk*- assists will go up, points might go down a bit. 3-point attempts may go down some too…but playing closer to the basket will allow him the chance to improve his offensive rebounding. The General really wants that. The only thing stopping Dirk from another 1st-team All-NBA selection will be if Tim Duncan is as healthy and ticked off as everyone says.

*JET*- a lot more shooting guard for him this year…with Devin Harris and Anthony Johnson capable of handling point quite nicely. Again, does the crowded backcourt mean his minutes go down and consequently his points? Maybe. But he will obviously be an important factor in crunch time with his defense-stretching range and cold-bloodedness with the game on the line.

*J-Ho*- maybe the reason JET and Dirk drop off a touch in scoring is cause this guy elevates his game as he has done each year so far. The contract distraction is removed and Howard worked on shooting the ball better and the results were there in pre-season He says he wants his steals and assists up too. He receives All-Star consideration but probably is left out cause there are so many talented forwards in the West.

*Stack*- after nursing sore knees in the pre-season he returned for the last two games. I suspect the Mavs will play it cool early in the season with Stack and not force too many minutes onto those knees which they need healthy come playoff time. About to turn 32 and driven by the disappointment of last year I think he becomes more of a leader, filling some of the Darrell Armstrong void – although again we might be talking about a guy who plays a little less and so as a result the stats take a bit of a dip.

*Dampier*- great training camp until he hurt his hip. No player may have benefited more from the Finals experience. He was thrilled to be a part of it and that taste will push him to be a more consistent player. I guess he comes off the bench to start the year since he missed that time in the pre-season.

*Diop*- looks more comfortable on the offensive end. Avery wants that from his centers. He’s in great shape and he’ll be just as good if not better in the most important aspects of his game, blocking shots and rebounding.

*Greg Buckner*- the guy is thrilled to be back here. I suspect he starts some at two guard this year. He gives the Mavs a tough perimeter defender but he has a little more offensive game than say a guy like Adrian Griffin. He took well over 200 3’s in Denver last year and hit at a 35% clip…

*Devin Harris*- the jump shot I thought looked better early in camp isn’t falling but his meal ticket is still his ability to penetrate. Hopefully he can stay healthy and be a force off the bench. Which I suspect is where he will be at the start of games…on nights when Avery might want to start Terry at two, I think the starter at point is….

*Anthony Johnson*- really like what I have seen out of him so far. Just a solid pro. There are subtleties in his game that you don’t learn about when you don’t see him 82 nights that I have already picked up on. He is a great communicator on defense, he’s a strong player and has more leadership vibe than I knew. He wont score a ton but he knows how to run an offense. Some nights he may start and some nights his minutes may be very limited but whatever he is called on to do he will be ready to do it.

*Devean George*- again another solid pro…who can knock down an open 3, and defends well. He is adjusting to life away from the Triangle offense and that might take some time. With small ball more prevalent, don’t rule out him playing some time at the 4. When you think about the backcourt you have JET, Harris, Johnson, Buckner, and Stackhouse to play 96 minutes…well you can play Stack or Buck at 3 when Howard doesn’t play and you can get a few minutes for George at the 4 in addition to whatever backup small forward he plays.

*Austin Croshere*- wanted to see him shoot better in the pre-season but that got a little better late. A backup at the 4 and in some small ball offensive oriented lineups he can be on the floor with Dirk…he can defend and rebound better than Van Horn too. He’s a good three point shooter and hopefully he can hit his open jumpers like he did in Indiana. He shot better than 38% on three’s in three of the last four years.

*DJ Mbenga*- still not a lot of time on the floor for him as 3rd center but no doubt this guy has so much more of a clue than when he got here. He’s still pretty unpolished but you can put him in the game for short stretches and he won’t hurt you. His energy and athleticism can change the game in short spurts. Hopefully the foot injury is short-term.

*Maurice Ager*- the rook will be active for some games with DJ hurt. Obviously without injuries minutes will be hard to come by on this team for him and Pops Mensah-Bonsu and JJ Barea.

It’s a great collection of talent with a fantastic young coach to lead them Will the wonderful chemistry of last year be here again? Can they stay reasonably healthy? Will the loss in the Finals be in the proper perspective, so as to be a motivating not debilitating to their season. All in all it should be another wonderful year in a super-competitive conference. And keep in mind everyone in this tough conference will be gunning for them as the defending West champs. How do they respond the being the hunted rather than hunter? So many questions, finally we start getting answers tomorrow.

And oh by the way, for those of you getting back into reading this since the regular season starts, a reminder that e-mails are OK. I’ll get back to as many as I can…its [email protected]. Thoughts on the Spurs game later… 

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/The_Followill_Report.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *The Followill Report*


LOL.... his assessment of the players are pretty much the same as most of us on the board, except he's getting paid....

Notice he's cautious with Cro in his analysis as well?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We get paid in uCash......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> We get paid in uCash......


And.... we can buy what with it? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Glowing or italicized usernames.... sticky threads..... what else do you need Ed?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Glowing or italicized usernames.... sticky threads..... what else do you need Ed?


The only one I really "need" is Theft! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> 68346538.50 stolen from Ninjatune successfully!


This is how you can double your uCash quickly..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh, you SOB.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... his assessment of the players are pretty much the same as most of us on the board, except he's getting paid....
> 
> Notice he's cautious with Cro in his analysis as well?


I really get the feeling he picks up his stories from here. :curse:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Roll Call.....

Who's going to the game?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Roll Call.....
> 
> Who's going to the game?


ME! :biggrin: 

You're going too, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I really get the feeling he picks up his stories from here. :curse:


You know the prickly feeling you get on the back of your neck? That's HIM!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I be there too.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I be there too.....


Weird...very weird.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Weird...very weird.


Tell me about it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Tell me about it.


Man.... looks like you are missing a digit in your uCash total....

:whoknows:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> [email protected]


I am not understanding those *'s...

:whoknows:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What does everyone think of the game thread style


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh yeah you do.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tersk said:


> What does everyone think of the game thread style


Think it looks great Tersk. Not a big fan of those wavy flags though....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> What does everyone think of the game thread style


It looks great! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Oh yeah you do.....


Did you see bray's ucash total?

I am not sure what happened there either....

:whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Did you see bray's ucash total?
> 
> I am not sure what happened there either....
> 
> :whoknows:


I know I was robbed !!  :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This is how you can double your uCash quickly..... :biggrin:


-34580317062861005000000.0-ed's ucash
You need a lot more to double that ed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> -34580317062861005000000.0-ed's ucash
> You need a lot more to double that ed.


It's all good.... as long as the mavs win tonight!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Meanwhile, the dumbest is the richest currently!

*At least until Ed gets enough ucash to steal anyways*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's all good.... as long as *the mavs win tonight*!


Cannot disagree with this.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Meanwhile, the dumbest is the richest currently!
> 
> *At least until Ed gets enough ucash to steal anyways*


I don't think I can EVER get out of THIS debt....  

It's safe to say all mavs posters are ok now....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't think I can EVER get out of THIS debt....
> 
> It's safe to say all mavs posters are ok now....


How did you get so deep in debt!?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> How did you get so deep in debt!?


That would be the works of Pimped Out (just another moderator ABUSING his powers).

For the time being.... I am heading out to the game now.

*GOOOOOO MAVS!*


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Buck's getting the start BTW.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Buck's getting the start BTW.


Buck is starting? NICE...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes!

So we are gonna see this line up

PG Jet
SG Buck
SF J-Ho
PF Dirka Dirk
C Damp/Diop - I don't know there was news of Damp starting but it wasn't 100%


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Yes!
> 
> So we are gonna see this line up
> 
> ...


It's weird. For the last couple of weeks I've been rooting for the same team as you and a couple of other mavs fans here, and now this :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good luck guys. Hope it's a good one like game 7...just with a slightly different outcome :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

were looking great sofar


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

howard was about to knock bowen out


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hell yea, no doubt


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

What happened with the flagrant? I can't see the game so would anybody be able to tell me?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

garnett said:


> What happened with the flagrant? I can't see the game so would anybody be able to tell me?


Bowen basically was getting away with the normal physical stuff that he gets away with for whatever reason, even on the offensive end, he tripped up Josh Howard and stepped on him. JHo was sick of it and pushed him...really, really, hard. Near-ejection hard. But yeah. JHo's a big boy now. He's All-Star material. You know it because Bruce Bowen's on him now. He's going to have to get used to it just like Fin got used to it.

This is a lame game thread.

AUUUSTIIIIIN CROOOOSHEEEEERE


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JHo never learns, he needs to control his emotions.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

He'll be fine, and it was a mistake not to start Devin tonight


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> He'll be fine, and it was a mistake not to start Devin tonight


Why? ahh what did i say about Croshere? He's doing a great job today, just needed some time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

14 Assists, very sad. Defense? Yea the Spurs played great defense.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Good game..although it was kind of boring to me, lol. I blame the refs...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The technical fouling's ridiculous. The only one I agreed with (the comentators didn't seem to) was the Elson taunting. Hell I wouldn't have even called that, but by the rule books, that's a T.

Uhhh...yeah. Not a bad game. AUSTIN CROSHERE FOR NAISMITH HOF AM I RIGHT. A bad loss, but not a heartbreaking one. We led throughout, just made some mistakes that are to be expected in the season opener. I'm gald to see how solid our new guys look. Spurs are a bunch of veterans that know what's going on, we've still got young guns in Devin (who had a bad, bad game), JHo (who was a little trigger-happy), and such. It'll get better. Avery'll have an intense film session tomorrow and be prepared for a W on Saturday. No biggie.

(Also, I don't want to say this is why we lost or anything, but thusfar, the 06-07 officiating is seriously some of the most ridiculous BS I've ever seeN.)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Also...we need to do something to get this place more active. The dallas-mavs.com game thread had 343 posts last time I checked.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Disappointing, not because we lost, but the way we played besides the first quarter. I never had a good feeling during the game. You can't say guys didn't play hard, but certainly not smart and that is hat you have to do against the Spurs. 

I think the main reason was the lack of aggressiveness, very few penetrating or movement without the ball, instead somebody held the ball for 23 of the 24 seconds and waited for something to happen. If you are not aggressive on offense, you can't be on defense.

Croshere looked really good out there, much more mobile than I remember him with the Pacers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good signs mixed with bad...probably going to take some time to iron things out. Croshere made a nice first impression for a lot of fans, that's nice. J-Ho did look like he had nervous energy or something...AJ is still feeling his way, you could tell but he's a traditional PG who's safe. The un-traditional PG (Harris) needs to get a Jumper or the league will have his number (one trick ponies don't do well in the big leagues). 

Overall, I think for a while we'll see times when things look clean and smooth, and other times not so much. We saw a little of both last night.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Start & stopped: Spurs level Mavs in opener*
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Also...we need to do something to get this place more active. The dallas-mavs.com game thread had 343 posts last time I checked.


A few of us were at the games and it's a little tough to forum post from the AAC.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It took me about 30 mins to realize that this is just a regular season L. I was still in playoff mode and was taking the loss like a playoff loss. Looking back...... 

- I liked the aggressive play of our bigs. Diop and Damp were playing really well. Blocking shots and hitting the boards, even tossing in a few buckets here and there. For the first time in a while, I'm not overly concerned about the C position. 

- Croshere is still on my teeter-totter. There were a few times last night where he looked pathetic, but overall he put together a nice game. Knocking down key jumpers and attacking the rim. Croshere > Van Spare

- Devin has got to get his J to fall, like bray said and he has to start finishing his drives. I remember him doing this in the finals. Making great slashes and penetration, but not being able to make the basket. 

- Thought Howard looked good, a little ancy, but good. I like him being aggressive and all, but after seeing the replay of the flagrant 1, I was shocked that he was still in the game. 

- We could not buy a bucket in the 2nd half. There were multiple transitions in the 4th w/ 6:00 and some change to go, where we could have and should have stolen the momentum back. One key one was when Bowen airballed his first FT and the clanged the second. We were down 2, the arena was pumping and just waiting to explode after the big bucket, but nothing. Just another brick. I can count how many times that happened in the 4th. 

Overall, it's just game 1, but I hate losing to SA anytime.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Disappointed? Yes.

Devastated? No.

Dirk, Terry, and Stack were pretty much their old selves...

JHo should be looking at a great year ahead of him. He produced numbers in all of the major categories, even couple blocked shots!

Cro was good. In fact, he was the brightest spot of the night. I was horribly concerned about him, but his performance answered some of those concerns. Granted, it was only one game, but his shots looked way better than his preseason ones.

Damp is more fired up and tries to contribute offensively (at least for the first half). It was good to see the Dallas center working the defense, but he'll need to start knocking down those free throws. He WILL get fouled if he wants to play offense, and we don't want a shaq on our hands.

Diop is continuing where he left off last season. Against Duncan, Damp was doing a better job, and that's probably due to Damp's additional NBA experience. I tend to forget that Diop was a high school athlete and he's only a year older than Harris. His hustle is valuable.... but his free throw is even worse than that of Damp....

Devin Harris looked, for the lack of better word, BAD. He'll need to fight much harder to get the starting job. The only thing I didn't quite understand is that there seems to be too many fouls called against him. Many it wasn't DWade getting his way with Harris....

Bottom line:

The game looked like the last games of NBA Finals. The team seemed to lose energy in the fourth quarter, THE MOST IMPORTANT QUARTER! 

They stopped fighting for the board, offensively or defensively. 

They stopped taking the ball to the hoop. The slashers are settling for outside shooting, and it wasn't because of the incredible defensive presence. Spurs don't have Shaq or Zo under the basket, and Dallas had plenty of opportunities to take the basket in, but no.... let's just take these 10, 12, 15 foot jumpers. Devin was the only player consistently trying to go inside, but NOTHING was falling for him.

It was for one game.... and I have plenty of faith in Avery to iron the kinks out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> A few of us were at the games and it's a little tough to forum post from the AAC.


LOL... you beat me to it!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It took me about 30 mins to realize that this is just a regular season L. I was still in playoff mode and was taking the loss like a playoff loss.


That's how I felt too. I took it hard initially... 

I guess my skyhigh anticipation for this season had a lot to do with it too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Instead of going strong to basket, Dallas takes, misses outside shots


These Mavs played like Don Nelson was still coaching the team, not Avery Johnson. 

It's blasphemous to say that, but for one game – a disappointing, 97-91 loss to the hated Spurs – it was true. 

These Mavs shot too many jumpers. They took too many 3s. They didn't attack the basket. You do that against a team as good as the Spurs and you lose. 

Every time. 

These Mavs should know better. A similar jump-shooting approach played a key role in the Mavs blowing a 2-0 lead in the NBA Finals against Miami last year. 

It's too early to overreact. One November loss, even a home defeat to the Spurs, really has no bearing on how the Mavs will fare this season. That said, the Mavs must learn from this defeat. To a man, they must decide consistently settling for jump shots is not an option. 

We've seen that style recently in Dallas, Sacramento and Phoenix. It's fun, no doubt, but has yet to produce a championship. 

"We looked like the Mavericks of the past," Johnson said. "That's not what we've been working on, and that's not what we are." 

complete article


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Instead of going strong to basket, Dallas takes, misses outside shots


Good to see that I am not alone... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> "We looked like the Mavericks of the past," Johnson said. "That's not what we've been working on, and that's not what we are."


I've never understood why Avery can let the game be played unsatisfactorily, and then complain like the average fan afterword.

Can't he call a timeout and behead them for going away from the gameplan, or beat them mercilessly at halftime? :curse: You have to take control of your team...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I've never understood why Avery can let the game be played unsatisfactorily, and then complain like the average fan afterword.
> 
> Can't he call a timeout and behead them for going away from the gameplan, or beat them mercilessly at halftime? :curse: You have to take control of your team...


Aren't you asking a little too much out of Avery? The game is played by the players....

Avery can always ask the players to take the ball in, but, if the player doesn't seize what little opportunity they have, Avery can only point out the oppotunity missed and move from there. He can't exactly turn back time and replay....

Sttack could have driven and finished quite a few plays in the fourth quarter, but he pulled up for a jumper. Couple more dribbles and/or a spin move would have at least guaranteed some points (FT's with a panelty or making the basket). The worst part was, after the shot, Dallas started running back instead of fighting for rebound... It almost reminded me of a game between PHX and HOU last season where HOU got blown out of water.

Avery probably could have told the team to fight more for boards, but offensively what he can do is limited. That's up to the competence or confidence of the individual player.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Avery probably could have told the team to fight more for boards, but offensively what he can do is limited. That's up to the competence or confidence of the individual player.


Begging to differ...why shouldn't he pull (or threaten to) _any_ player who plays in a manner inconsistant with the preferred strategy?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's how I felt too. I took it hard initially...
> 
> I guess my skyhigh anticipation for this season had a lot to do with it too.


That's the only advantage I have watching games at night. At 4 or 5 AM you're too tired to worry too long about it :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm baffled why Avery waited to call a timeout until there was like 1:30 left in the game with us down 5 after blowing a 10 point lead because of an easy-to-fix problem.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> That would be the works of Pimped Out (just another moderator ABUSING his powers)


Tell me about it. Atleast he wasn't the mod of your forum...he put me through hell! Can't say I didn't have it coming though :biggrin: 

Anyways, this was a pretty bad game. But teams pretty much sucked, and the reffs only made it worst. I never want to see another two man officiated game again!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I never want to see another two man officiated game again!


It had me wondering how a game that they barely had a handle on was going to get any better with less help.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It had me wondering how a game that they barely had a handle on was going to get any better with less help.


Hate to say this, but I was actually hoping that couple more balls can be "accidentally" hit toward the refs' faces....

Imagine a game with no refs.... :biggrin:


----------

